# Van swap quandry



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're (even more) seriously thinking of changing our van.

One of the 'desires' is to move to left hand drive, since the vast majority of our driving is done overseas. There are few choices for LHD in this country, so we should probably think about buying abroad. We probably don't want to buy a UK-built van, since we would prefer the hab door to be on the right hand side.

So, how have other people managed the logistics of this? We would need to sell privately in this country, but how do you view vans abroad (especially if you have no van to visit?) Or should we go over there, look using our van, find one we like, then come back and sell ours on Ebay or something?

I suppose if we buy new, we can look in this country, identify what we want, and locate it abroad without viewing it. I can fly out to pick it up. But what if we were to want something very slightly second hand? I don't want to be flying back and forth every other week.

What have other people done? Your experiences please 

Gerald


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

Hi both,
One easy way to do it is contact Nick Legg at www.bundesvan.co.uk check out his website. Have used him once to actual procure a van and the second time we went out and did it ourselves and then got Nick to re register it on UK plates.
Regards
Mike and Marion
(PS our van was LHD so the German dealer took in in part exchange even though it was of course on British plates)


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheap flight, cheap car hire, couple of nights cheap B&B??


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My new van is L/H drive, the one I p/exd was L/H drive, so there are L/H drive vehicles in this country.I would estimate 20% of Hymer uk's used vehicles are L/H .So they are out there. :wink: 

tony


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi

We bought our Allegro 96 LHD from Highbridge - no problem at all. Phil just asked for a bigger deposit than normal.

As swe are only 50 miles from Plymouth and spend most of our tours abroad - it made great sense.

Mind you just had a week in the Cotswolds with no problems - other than missing an armed robbery in Bourton on the water by less than 5 minutes!!!!

Bill & Patsy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

aguilas389 said:


> One easy way to do it is contact Nick Legg at www.bundesvan.co.uk check out his website.


Hi Mike and Marion - how are you? Thanks for the link to Bundesvan - I'd forgotten about them. They had (but have sold) a lovely Knaus S Liner. Yummy.

Mrplodd - yes, you're right, but we do have quite particular requirements, and I don't know if there are enough suitable vans for us to look at in one place.

Tony - good point about Hymers. I may have to steel myself to look at their website.

Bill & Patsy - now there's a thought. PM on its way to you ...

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Boat*

We are in the same boat.

Not due to sell yet, but MH is RH drive Continental body.

I think we will sell and then start again, afresh.

I think if you have an Idea what you want, like Gemmy as an example. You can use the internet to track down what you want. Then pop over in the car (not far for you!). See the van, do the deal.

But if again taking Tony as an example, if you want a UK supplied RHD, you may be limited as to what you can order/obtain.

Then if we cant find a LHD Auto in the UK that cannot be ordered. We will go Germany or Maybe France.

Good thing about having a LHD is that you can sell it here or there!.

TM


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

What about going to the big Dusseldorf show at the end of August to look/possibly buy?

http://www.caravan-salon.de/cipp/md.../lang,2/ticket,g_u_e_s_t/~/Facts_Figures.html


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*LHD Van*

Hi Gerald,

Remember if you do order a new van in this country, the price will be less for LHD.

We originally considered a used LHD Burstner 747-2 which was ordered and bought new from Elite.

The owners told us Elite tried to add on another £1500 but were quickly put right that the difference for LHD was to be deducted.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerald,

Spend a few hours on Mobile.de, it has a huge selection of vans on the German market to give you a good idea of whats available and prices.

The search engine is one of the best around and it has an English version which isn't perfect but helps....

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/search.html?scopeId=MH&lang=en

Pete


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Gerald
Its such a minefield out there isnt it.

Have you narrowed it down yet to a particular make/model or han't you got that far yet.

The mobile.de link is the advice i would give, i,m always on there. Thats where we found our van.

Paul.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> What about going to the big Dusseldorf show at the end of August to look/possibly buy?


Nice suggestion, Morag. We have already booked to go to Shepton, but Dusseldorf is an option, if only to look at the ranges of what's available. We've looked at hundreds online, and a couple of dozen in the flesh, and although there's possibilities, we've not seen one in the flesh yet.

Alan - thanks so much for that information. I wasn't aware of it, and I'll certainly ask the question.

Pete - yes, I've been on mobile.de. There's a lot of new vans on there at oh-so-tempting prices, but we really have to develop a short list first.

Paul - hello! I refer the honourable member to my previous answers :wink:

We would like: LHD, continental habitation door, fixed bed at the rear (but not French - twin singles, central, or twin singles/U-shaped), not a wetroom (i.e. separated shower and w.c.), large fridge & separate freezer, more spacious front lounge, and room on the floor for the dog to sleep / travel. We're thinking A-class, maybe Burstner Aviano / Viseo or Dethleffs or Rapido or maybe Hymer. There are a host of other "it would be nice if"s, so we're pretty particular in what we're looking for. Mind you, having said that, we'll see something which doesn't match any of the criteria and just buy it. Impulsive? Nah!

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It's great fun being in the dreaming, planning, researching phase!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Gerald, I had beeen watching this one on ebay. It is sale agreed now and is nearly £10,000 less than when origionally posted a couple of months ago.
Good luck with your exciting search and hope that Annie and yourself are well. Ray
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2008-Chausson...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item43a4fd5cfa


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Morag and Ray

Yes, it is quite exciting and frustrating too - not being able to find (so far) the van we want at the price we can afford. But the looking, and the chatting over what compromises we might make.

I saw that one too, Ray. Although it's an excellent price, A-class, Chausson, there's the issue with the bathroom space and the French bed. But a good spot, Ray 

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gerald, it might help people if they knew your budget.

tony


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Gerald, it might help people if they knew your budget.
> 
> tony


I think the answer is the sky's the limit


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

rayc said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Gerald, it might help people if they knew your budget.
> ...


Yeah - the same sky that's currently falling on my head :lol:

The answer is: it depends :roll: And I probably won't know until September - I won't have the money until then anyway. And it depends on how much we can get for the Chausson. But probably £40k - £55k or thereabouts. Justified by a rough calculation of using it for at least 150 days a year for the next n years (where n could be 10 years at least, hopefully) 8O

Gerald


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

In terms of Germany, my favourite site is http://www.mobile.de - you can browse it in English and the majority of dealers advertise there.

With regards to importing - you've read my guide for doing so as you kindly linked to it in another post the other day 

LHD vans in the UK fall into two categories - people overpricing them because they think they are specialist and they've "done all the hard work" in importing them or people under pricing them because they think they won't sell easily because they are LHD. You could find a bargin - but you'd be lucky to find that as well as exactly the van you want.

Personally I would narrow it to one or two specific models - which ideally means a trip to a big German dealer(s) or one of the shows there. Once you know what you are looking for (maybe a used model) you can search online with ease.

Germany is easy because of the export plates (Ausfuhrkennzeichen) and if you are worried about driving on Third Party insurance from the dealer to the Ferry (since UK companys will only cover your VIN number prior to registration once you arrive on UK soil) then look at http://www.alessie.com/ or ask the dealer if he will deliver to the port - at least then you only need to hope the ferry doesn't sink!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayc said:


> Gerald, I had beeen watching this one on ebay. It is sale agreed now and is nearly £10,000 less than when origionally posted a couple of months ago.
> Good luck with your exciting search and hope that Annie and yourself are well. Ray
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2008-Chausson...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item43a4fd5cfa


Wouldn't have been any good to Gerald at all, it would have disagreed with him everytime he went to park up as it's fitted with "Parking Censors".

Cooking would be a trial as well, seeing as the cooker runs on "Duel Fuel"


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

We looked for our van for two years before finding our dream at this site in germany,wohnmobile der freistatt,in sulzemoos near munich, another site we looked at was http gebrauchte galerie wohnmobile de-page,near hamburg,this site has a year 2000 carthago liner for approx £41000 ,regards Liz and Bill


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Gerald, I can heartily recommend Nick Leg and Bundesvan as has been mentioned above. Give him your spec. and sit back waiting for the phone call. Or identify one on Mobile.de and let him do the rest. Not truly speaking a dealer but straight as a die and will offer you a warranty on second hand stock that you can take to any dealer.

Dick


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vans*

Hi

I have just had a look at Mobile.de for a 2008 Burstner 747. I picked that van as I suspected they would be available. They are.

One example, 57999 euro for a 2008 model and another at 59999 euro for a 2008 model. One model had 72000 k's on the clock.

That's about 54k sterling.

Ebay UK offers the same spec vehicle, albeit 2007 for 45k or there abouts. I know I have seen 2008's on Ebay for less that 50k too.

Given the present exchange rate or about 1.10 euro to the pound, is importing still attractive? When I worked at the bank, I was doing umpteen forward contracts for customers who were buying cars and alsorts from Belgium and so on, but the rates were not like todays!

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for all your input!

On the UK purchase vs continental purchase:

Johns Cross has a lovely-looking Pilote Aventura G740LCA :: here :: at £58,880k (brand new).

A French dealer has the same van, brand new, :: here :: at €57204, which Mr. Google assures me is £50,884 8O

Food for thought.

Gerald


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Not much help from me, but are you sure you want a LHD MH?

I had always assumed that a LHD would be easier to drive on the continent, and always used to hire a car abroad rather than take mine. However, since touring Europe in our RHD MH I have found it so much easier to drive than a LHD. My lane positioning is perfect because I am still sat in my normal position, view of the road is just as good, mainly because the MH is nice and high and I have only once set off on the wrong side of the road. Overall, I just seem to be far more relaxed. Our MH still has the door on the continental side even though a RHD.

If you've not tried driving a LHD MH in Europe, I would pop over to a dealers and do a test drive, you might find that like me, you prefer a RHD! 

Val


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Figures*

Very interesting figures Gerald, more so as France has a VAT rate of 19.6% and the UK's rate is 20%, so a good "like for like".

I wonder, for a straight sale, cash only, after haggling, if the figures get any closer?

My other though relates to spec - are the two van identical or is one for example missing an oven or cab aircon?

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Figures*



Rapide561 said:


> My other though relates to spec - are the two van identical or is one for example missing an oven or cab aircon?
> 
> Russell


I think very few vans have an oven on the continent but its a good point.

I seem to remember (and this would need confirming) that UK vans have to have flame retardent upholstery to comply with regs whereas continental vans don't. 
Worth looking into if that would concern you.

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

When I was seriously thinking of importing and doing research 4/5 yrs ago. I was told that German dealers are open to negociation, upto 10% was mentioned.

I believe that credit and finance deals have meant that dealers here can't consider discounts. The Germans are less likely to get finance through dealers so dealers would not loose out.

Dick


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*The search is over ...*

We've decided, and bought our new van.

Yes, I know I said I wanted an A-class, and I know I was talking about LHD, and I know .... :roll:

As expected, hours and hours of research online, and several visits to dealers, and we bought something we hadn't thought of :lol: We've bought a Chausson Welcome 76 - French bed, rear bathroom, blahdy blah.

Our thinking was that our Welcome 85 was so nearly right for us, but with the '76, we addressed our key issue - that of bathroom space, with a bathroom across the back of the van. We also benefit from upgrades in several areas, with diesel space heating and gas or electric water heating. There's more storage space around the van, and what there is is easy to get to. The under-bed storage is accessed from the side (like Uncle Norman's Coral), which is easier to get to. We also have an enormous ski locker at the back corner, which has shelves fitted for mor useful storage.

We bought it from >> Pullingers <<, which is pretty close to us. Our dealings with them so far are very good. In with the deal, we're getting our Crank Up dish, big solar panel, and Gaslow transferred, and an awning, bike rack and 2nd habitation battery fitted.

The van's in stock, so we take ours over this Friday, and pick the new one up a week on Monday. Can't wait!

I'd like to thank everyone for their help and advice over our deliberations. Sorry I ignored you all :lol:

Gerald


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations. I'd place a small wager on you being at least a little bit excited .

I hope the new van turns out to be all you have hoped for.

Regards,
John


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ozzyjohn said:


> I'd place a small wager on you being at least a little bit excited


You'd be correct in that 



Ozzyjohn said:


> I hope the new van turns out to be all you have hoped for.


Thank you, John! I'm sure it will.

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: The search is over ...*



geraldandannie said:


> We've decided, and bought our new van.
> 
> Yes, I know I said I wanted an A-class, and I know I was talking about LHD, and I know .... :roll:
> 
> ...


Thats exactly the one I was just about to recommend :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Congrats on new van Gerald hope you enjoy her and not long to wait to get your hands on her!!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done and hope you have loads of fun in her.
Happy travelling :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Now will Annie get some peace and attention instead of you being in "next van" mode?

You'd never find me like that....

Dave
Enjoy!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Wow that is a surprise Gerald with all your talk of LHD A classes   

Hope it turns out to be a guddun for you. Enjoy.

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul,

Winter 2012 he'll be looking at LHD A-classes....



Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Now will Annie get some peace and attention instead of you being in "next van" mode?


She's been as bad as me (or worse :roll: )



coppo said:


> Wow that is a surprise Gerald with all your talk of LHD A classes


I know, Paul. We always do this - research, investigate and then jump at something different :lol:



DABurleigh said:


> Winter 2012 he'll be looking at LHD A-classes


We've had this one for nearly 4 years, and the only reason we're changing is because we're using it in a different way. So, unless we change our motorhoming again, this is us to stay now 

Gerald


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Gerald & Annie, Well done, great to see you sticking with Chausson and the rear bathroom is a great layout.
I posted in another topic:
"At the recent Shrewsbury show I was parked up to someone who had a 2010 Welcome 72 which had a diesel powered Eberspächer water and space heater fitted. They had been having problems with it when not on EHU and it appeared that the wiring diameter was too small at 2.5mm. They had been to Eberspächer who said it should be 4 or 6mm but Chausson would not do anything as they said it was within specification. I should add that the Chausson dealer was Discover, who in my personal experience are not reliable, so it may not have actually beeen Chausson who said it". 

May be worth you surfing the web to see if it is common.

Hope to see you in the field sometime.

Ray


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Nice Van Gerald - I will be wanting a tour of it when I next see you!

I was going to suggest the Chausson A Class that we saw in Germany.

Enjoy

Sonja


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ray - I'm pleased to be staying with Chausson. It felt a bit disloyal, when we've had such great service from ours. I hope the new one will be somewhere near as good. I saw your other post, and noted it.

Sonja - there was one of those on Ebay recently - in fact, it's still there: >> LINK << Unfortunately, the bathroom is as small as ours, which was the one thing we wanted to change.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Congrats Gerald on the new home.

I STILL have not decided between the Dethleffs 7871-2 (there is one in stock and Pullingers if you want a good nosey round) or a Chieftain. I am also looking at another Kontiki 679 today, so like you could well end up with the same brand.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Van*



Rapide561 said:


> I am also looking at another Kontiki 679 today, so like you could well end up with the same brand.


It's almost like we were trying to find a different brand - playing devil's advocate, almost. We had been looking at the Chausson Suite Maxi, which is a very clever design, and has huge lounge space for a small van. We went off to think about it, but there were too many small compromises for us. The only reason we returned to the dealer was because we had been waiting to look in an A-class Dethleffs.

On the off chance, I asked if they had any other rear bathroom vans. He suggested the '76, and as soon as Annie saw it, she loved it. So much about it made sense, and although I would have preferred a different bed layout, that's the only downside.

Incidentally, I was concerned about the lack of spare wheel, but I slid underneath the van, and there's a space between the rear axle and the battery box, with a chassis cross member and threaded holes in just the right place. Pullingers are going to make up a spare wheel carrier, and fit one for us.

Gerald


----------

